# IBO Triple Crown



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

INdeed. Way to go Dave!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice shooting Dave:darkbeer:


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks guys,

I finished with two 8th place spots and a 2nd. That was good enough for a silver IBO belt buckle.

MBR in the States has some very serious competition as well as some difficult courses. I encourage anyone from Southern Ontario to drive down to Erie PA and give the IBO a try. I guarentee it will be great experience.

Dave


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Good work Dave.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*nice*

awesome Dave.. you put in a lot of work.. 

Gilles


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

Weel done Dave - now you will just have to hold it together down at the worlds


----------



## dogguy (Aug 9, 2005)

Congrats!
Shane


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well done dave was great shooting with you at eire.


----------

